# Astra H VXR



## victor95 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi
I've just purchased an Arden blue Astra H VXR. 

Will be a 2nd car project (had 1 12years ago and always promised I'd get another once house/wife/kid boxes were ticked)

It's a 2006 with 129k on the clock. All standard which was unusual and that's what I was after and FSH.

Couple questions if anyone can help:

The window rubber trim are seriously showing their age 
is there anything I can do to restore or is a trim gel my best and only option?

Secondly I have meguiers Ultimate compound and Ultimate Polish what pads would you recommend forr Vauxhall paint on a DA?

Thanks


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

The window trims are a nightmare and there's little that can be done other than a good trim dressing tbh

When I machined mine I use menzerna 400 on an orange pad which removed 99% of the swirls I had


----------



## victor95 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. 

Yea thought that may be the case on the rubber trim. Always found Auto finesse revive worked well.

So orange pad for the compound, any suggestion for the polish? 

That's a nice looking VXR, mine came with 19" Snowflakes which I'm not convinced on yet as ideally wanted the 19" Ronals I had on my last one.

What are you using to upload the pics? Using my mobile, but know photobucket is no more


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I use carpro pearl last a bit longer 

Polish I use menzerna 400 finishes down nice and deals with most defects with ease on vauxhall paint and leaves nothing behind in terms of fillers 

I've had a set of both Ronals and snowflakes then went to the current ch's 

I use tapatalk on my phone


----------



## victor95 (Apr 2, 2009)

Might try C4 but heard mixed reviews about ease of application.

I've got an orange pad I'll give it a pass with Megs compound and see how it goes.

Snowflakes are gunmetal as it came with the car. Will prob do them silver and see if it changes my mind.





















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

nice looking vxr you got there where about's you pick it from hard to find an unmolested one now days 

megs should be ok depends how bad the paint is


----------



## victor95 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yea obvs its 14 years old but in general very tidy. 

Front splitter needs tiny repair and side skirt has small crack.

Just not sold on the wheels yet.

Other than them its standard. Gear box having bearings done on tuesday. 

Paint is actually quite good. Got marring in the sunlight so needs a good DA.

Just tried some ultimate compound on a orange pad(its a soft orange pad) and it's done quite well so I'll order couple proper orange pads to add to the cut power.





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## victor95 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry picked it up from norfolk, 3 hr drive each way.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

where abouts are you in the world the wheel's look ok but i like silver just seems to pop with the arden 

if megs is working then yeah stick with that 

gearboxes are bearing are sadly a common issue aswell as stem seals luckily when i got mine both had just been done and i regularly have the oil changed in the gearbox to keep on top of that 


mines the same year as yours 2006 and iv'e had it for 8 years now just can't seem to let it go


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

They got an M32 gearbox? I know the Alfa 159 1.9 had that box and they used to over full to 3litres of oil to make them last a bit better. The was a garage in halifax I think, that used to do the bearings Insitu for reasonable money.
Love that blue &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## victor95 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jonnybbad said:


> where abouts are you in the world the wheel's look ok but i like silver just seems to pop with the arden
> 
> if megs is working then yeah stick with that
> 
> ...


I'm in south east near reading. I agree silver suits Arden better.

The VXR is my project/2nd/weekend car. Had one 12 years ago but had to sell and promised I'd always get one again. Currently run a 08 1.9cdti in pics and had it since 30k miles. Just literally had the gearbox bearings done one it 2months ago , and it had a brand new gearbox at 70k from vauxhall. Also had new inlet manifold and I've just done a starter motor and alternator. It's all VXR suspension with new wishbones and link arms, VXR interior and steering wheel and mapped to 190bhp. It's on 163k miles and I cant fault it other than the box.

I did think about getting a Focus ST TDCi next year but that would mean loan of 200+ a month having just sorted the 1.9 and while it's running fine i thought get the VXR now for few grand and save the commitment of a loan.

Bearings on the Vxr are getting done Tuesday, plus side is at least I have peace of mind they are done.





















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## victor95 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jonnybbad said:


> where abouts are you in the world the wheel's look ok but i like silver just seems to pop with the arden
> 
> if megs is working then yeah stick with that
> 
> ...


Yea same as you i wont part with this VXR now. Itll be restored to best as possible within reason and kept

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## victor95 (Apr 2, 2009)

alfajim said:


> They got an M32 gearbox? I know the Alfa 159 1.9 had that box and they used to over full to 3litres of oil to make them last a bit better. The was a garage in halifax I think, that used to do the bearings Insitu for reasonable money.
> Love that blue ������


Yea m32. Known to be weak if abused.

They dont like hard 1st gear from standstill starts.

As above my 1.9cdti has had 2 sets of bearings. One of those things

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## victor95 (Apr 2, 2009)

alfajim said:


> They got an M32 gearbox? I know the Alfa 159 1.9 had that box and they used to over full to 3litres of oil to make them last a bit better. The was a garage in halifax I think, that used to do the bearings Insitu for reasonable money.
> Love that blue ������


Yea end chasing off and whip em out.

£600 all in

Vauxhall done whole gearbox at 70k for £1000! Robbers!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

It's good to see someone taking the time to take care of a vxr all you see now days is them being broken even after having obscene amounts of money spent on them to make them big bhp cars 

I have modified mine to my tastes trying to steer clear of what everyone else has done 

Mine is my daily so is well maintained and have been fortunate enough to not have any major issues with it's been mapped by sm tuning for 8 years was done by sean when he was just starting out and has always made good power 

Always puts a smile on my face when I tickle the loud pedal it still turns heads which for a car of this age is good which is why I just can't let it go 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## victor95 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yea alot of have been abused now as multiple owners due to the age of the vehicles.

Itll be serviced again this week so I know it's been done and then itll be a case of identifying what needs renewing. 

Deffo get looks driving it still and it's an 06 Astra but there is deffo something which makes people still look.

Eventually I may do an exhaust n stage 1 map but at present the power is plenty.

May even just do a cat back as I dont want it loud.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Sad to say but I've since px'd the vxr and bought a megane rs 250 the vxr while I had it nearly 9 years and was problem free it was starting to have problems and I wasn't prepare to put money into it knowing I wanted a new car and that money would be better spent on the new one 

Yes I took a big hit trading it in but it went to a good home the new owner has been in contact and he loves it so that's good to hear as I feared it would be bought to strip for parts 

On the plus side all the parts I accumulated over the years I have sold on or have listed for sale and are paying for the mods on the new megane 

The megane I have to say is another level compared to the vxr it's running exactly the same power as the vxr but just feels more planted and handles the power so much better and has all the creature comforts and just doesn't look so dated 

I wish you luck with yours they are a great car 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't just go straight in with a heavy cut pad and polish, every car is different even if they look the same... Always start with the least aggressive combo possible - you may be suprised by the results without removing wasteful amounts of clear coat


----------

